# 1999 Natchez... Look front fork question



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm about to buy a used '99 Natchez with the original carbon Time forks.
How safe are these older carbon forks? I want to build up the bike period correct with a 1" ti quill stem, and like to keep the classic looks.

The previous owner upgrade to Easton fork and aheas stem, so the fork hasn't been used the full 11 years.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

A carbon fork that has been in storage hasn't aged. So a '99 fork that has been stored since '99 is pretty much like new. I wouldn't worry. Forks from that era are probably less likely to be a problem than newer ones - they were very heavily built.

I'm about to "upgrade" a friend's bike from a very old EMS fork to a kind of old Look (they have the same Litespeed paint job, but the Look is lighter and newer).

BTW, is it a Time or Look? Just curious.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

It actually is a Time fork but I couldn't edit the topic title.

I also found out that the frame had been bought NOS in 2006, and got the upgrade to a newer threadless fork in 2008. So the fork is only used for two years.
Guess I'll be fine then.


----------

